# Never put a slingshot on top of your trap



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

Was out shooting with my heavier set up and marbles kill slingshots lol


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

sorry for your loss.... we've all been there. Welcome to the forum, read around for some tips on how to avoid those fork hits


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Oooooh, snap!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

. . . at least your target.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> sorry for your loss.... we've all been there. Welcome to the forum, read around for some tips on how to avoid those fork hits


NOW you tell him.. sheesh


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. But, it is better than that same kind of hit while it's still in your hand!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Ouch... Well, at least another one can be made.


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

thx btoon84. i thought being new to the forum you would all enjoy some bloopers.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

We enjoy bloopers. But not at the expense of the poor defenseless slingshots!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Luckily I have never broken a slingshot through forkhits.... >.>....<.<....


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The main thing is you do not hurt yourself, build a new one 

From what material is this slingshot ??


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

Mr. Teh it was a BC Birch from what i can remember


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the answer, i hope this was the last slingshot where this happens, good shooting !


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

That's a bummer. I recently had an unpleasant hand hit from a rock (bad idea), but have yet to take out a fork. I'm hoping that day never comes. Oh, well, at least it's an excuse to make another. Any chance this could be repaired? I've seen some folks that drilled the fork, inserted/glued a metal rod and made a successful repair. I haven't tried that method myself, but it may be worth a shot.


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

You know, I was re-reading your topic heading - was this a fork hit while shooting that slingshot - or did you set it on top of your trap and hit it while shooting another slingshot? If so, that's got to be a rare occurrence next to a 'regular' fork hit.


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm not too concerned I think it was unfinished. So I basically cut it out, sanded with a demel. Maybe 30mins of my time lost and I used it a lot for plinking. I find them easy enough to make. And making them is just as fun as shooting them.


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

On top of my trap and hit with another slingshot.


----------

